# interrupt storm irq 19 - BIG_READ failed



## georges (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi there,

I am moving from Linux to Free BSD. Just downloaded FreeBSD 8.0, half way through the boot I get interrupt storm error, as in title. AS far as I know my hardware is working fine.

thx for the advice.


best regards

Georges


----------



## georges (Jun 29, 2010)

OK,i left on for about half hour and  it timed out. Now it is installing.


----------

